# Madewell x christy dawn collection launch celebration



## Murlacher93 (18 Juli 2019)

Hi ! Any news about the pics from MADEWELL X CHRISTY DAWN COLLECTION LAUNCH CELEBRATION with Katherine Schwarzenegger, Aja Naomi King or Bonnie Wright.. ? They're from BFA.


----------

